
Explain Spectre and Meltdown Like I'm 5 - bcdefense
https://medium.com/@danielabloom/explain-spectre-and-meltdown-like-im-5-494a6ba61061
======
jgrahamc
Or: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/meltdown-spectre-non-
technical/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/meltdown-spectre-non-technical/)

